# One Last Trip!!! 3/19



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Poo Pie and I went to the Nelle for one last ice fishing trip. Drilled our first hole @ 0930 and lines were out @ 1230. We fished in 28' with white tubes tipped with meal worms. The ice was still very thick around 18" edges in great condition and open water @ the inlet. In the three hours of fishing we caught 23 fish between us: Poops landed 13 planters, and I iced 8 small trout 1 fat perch and 1 very beautiful cut. It was a great day to finish out an incredible ice fishing season for the 2 of us. Looking forward to next season but very anxious for some open water like everyone else on the forum.
BTW - All fish were released back to swim again. Why keep the big browns, cuts, and bows when you can catch and keep the small planters that are so plentiful in this great lake? :evil: :evil: :evil:[attachment=4:140iwadf]NELLE & Mont 036.JPG[/attachment:140iwadf][attachment=3:140iwadf]NELLE & Mont 040.JPG[/attachment:140iwadf][attachment=2:140iwadf]NELLE & Mont 043.JPG[/attachment:140iwadf][attachment=1:140iwadf]NELLE & Mont 046.JPG[/attachment:140iwadf][attachment=0:140iwadf]NELLE & Mont 047.JPG[/attachment:140iwadf]


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Guess you can say we had a pretty good run this ice season. I too, can't wait to get into my pontoon and start doing some casting again. Boils at Willard next month! Thanks for keeping me company this winter- much better than making solo ice runs like last year! 
I don't know why you would keep those bigger fish out of there, they are after all stinkin trout :wink: Oh well people get after me for keeping Large Mouth's cause I love to eat them


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> Oh well people get after me for keeping Large Mouth's cause I love to eat them


 The thing that pisses me off is keeping the bigest fish of the day rather than a couple of smaller ones. So that is my question do you keep the big one or a few small ones. I know you wouldnt keep a 4 lb. bucket you would keep a few small ones. They are tasty cant wait till Pelican.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Puddles said:


> Poo Pie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well people get after me for keeping Large Mouth's cause I love to eat them
> ...


Well, that depends on the day  Sometimes I like to keep the bigger fish. Other times, I snap a picture and let it go. Now, if it is a giant kokonee salmon out of the Gorge, there is no way it is going back in the water. That has a one way trip to the grill  (unless it has red on it, of course). Anyways, nice fish guys! Looks like you had a great day. Man, CAREFUL on that ice. It looks pretty hairy, especially when there is open water right by you. I just took a drive to Hyrum Res to check on the ice, and it looks like an accident waiting to happen... Well, time to get out the good old trolling gear again!!! Open water is upon us, and we must take all the adventage off of it that we can before the lakes warm up and get swarmed with jet skis and wake boarders!


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Whats your address so I can send you guys some Tissues and Vagisil


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That sounds like a fun trip. That perch is a fatty.

I personally prefer the larger fish over the small ones. The flavor being better when they're small is just a myth. A big, thick cutt from the berry is my favorite (yet to catch and eat a kokanee). 

The bigger fish don't taste any different, but the texture changes a little. The bigger fish have a firmness that the smaller ones don't. I like that firmness. Not to mention seeing what you're doing when pulling the meat from the bones makes eating more enjoyable. Much better than trying not to break those tiny little spur bones from the spine while pulling the meat off. It just doesn't work out for me.

But that's only fish in the 20's (inches + / - ). If I were to catch a huge trout that weighed 20 lbs or more, I don't see how taking it with me would be a good idea. I wouldn't be able to eat 20 lbs of trout before it spoiled and I don't like to freeze it. I dunno. Maybe if someone offered to fillet it for me.

Normally when I go to lakes with a high likelihood of catching a bigger fish, I go there with the intent to take home a 3-6lb fish. Maybe even 2. I don't have a problem with letting the rest go. Even if they're bigger. It's nice to catch more than a couple fish all day, but if those fish are big, it makes it worthwhile.

That's just me though.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I wouldn't be able to eat 20 lbs of trout before it spoiled and I don't like to freeze it.


It's called vacuum sealing. It will keep ANYTHING sealed properly fresh for a year or more. I've found deer steaks hidden away in the freezer for almost 2 years that were cooked and eaten and were okay. Not great, but okay.

I've eaten trout nine months after freezing and could not tell the difference between them and fresh caught yesterday. Perch NEVER last that long around our house.

Get yourself down to Sam's Club or Costco and pick up a vacuum sealer dude. It will be one of the best gadgets you ever buy for your fishing addiction. Trust me.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Lakecitypirate said:


> Whats your address so I can send you guys some Tissues and Vagisil


I just woke up and saw your reply-it made me laugh thats funny. I was just expressing my opinion, and my opinion of you is that you suck :mrgreen:


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

LOAH said:


> That sounds like a fun trip. That perch is a fatty.
> 
> I personally prefer the larger fish over the small ones. The flavor being better when they're small is just a myth. A big, thick cutt from the berry is my favorite (yet to catch and eat a kokanee).
> 
> ...


You have a point LOAH and I may just be one sided on this because I dont care for the taste of trout. From my experience at Nelle this year is there are not a lot of big ones, and I feel like letting them go in hopes of catching a big one again. To each his own.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I


Puddles said:


> So that is my question do you keep the big one or a few small ones.


I vote for keeping small fish and releasing large fish for two reasons. First, a larger fish is more likely to accumulate mercury (and the mercury statistics in Jordanelle are not that good to begin with). Second, I believe larger fish produce more offspring - isn't that one of the reasons for a slot restriction on other waters?


----------



## Caddis36 (Oct 26, 2007)

The only reason for "slot limits" not size limits is to Control Non-Native fish (chubs), all the waters with slot limits recieve most of their fish from hatcheries, not natural reproduction.


----------



## Caddis36 (Oct 26, 2007)

Chubs are native to utah in certain waters the chubs in Scofield , strawberry, Panguitch, Jordanelle, etc are not native to those systems. The regulation on Jordanelle is not a slot limit, All fish over 12" is a size limit, I realize that waters with bass in them like Jordanelle have these restrctions to in increase Reproduction. 
Slot limits like on Strawberry and Panguitch are put in Place as a Biological way of controling unwanted fish.


----------

